# Wimbledon starts today



## PaulB (20 Jun 2011)

I mean look at Goran, even he's a witch. 



Shall I get me coat?


----------



## asterix (20 Jun 2011)

You'll need it: rain is a certainty.


----------



## Davidc (20 Jun 2011)

It's that time of year when I need to:

Get the brolly out
Have my raincoat ready
Delete BBC1 and BBC2 from the TV channel lists.
Retune preset 5 on each of my radios to something else
Not buy a newspaper for a fortnight
Go for long, sometimes very long, bike rides if it isn't raining in London.

OK I'll probably watch some of it, but I do get fed up with the massive over-kill from the media. IMO Tennis is good as a participation sport, much less so as a spectator one.


----------



## PaulB (20 Jun 2011)

Davidc said:


> It's that time of year when I need to:
> 
> Get the brolly out
> Have my raincoat ready
> ...



I do all that whenever the atrocious 'Big Brother' is on TV. I wish a Winston Smith could erase it from history. If I foolishly read a newspaper during the 'time of mental cruelty' and am daft enough to be intrigued by a headline and then subsequently discover it refers to something about 'Big Brother', I want to gouge my eyes out. When I begin my new religion, I will ensure 'Big Brother' is denounced as the great evil!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (20 Jun 2011)

Davidc said:


> It's that time of year when I need to:
> 
> Get the brolly out
> Have my raincoat ready
> ...



You forgot going down to the Nuclear Bunker. I can't stand Tennis or W*******n either, and what makes it even worse for me is all that bloody grunting and groaning they all do!! 
To me, anyone who does that should be tasered on the spot!

'UUUUUGGGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!' ZAAAPPPPPP!!!!


You are hitting a TENNIS BALL, not lugging heavy furniture about!!
Yes, I am aware that a taser will probably make them groan even more, but at least that is in pain.



PaulB said:


> I do all that whenever the atrocious 'Big Brother' is on TV. I wish a Winston Smith could erase it from history. If I foolishly read a newspaper during the 'time of mental cruelty' and am daft enough to be intrigued by a headline and then subsequently discover it refers to something about 'Big Brother', I want to gouge my eyes out. When I begin my new religion, I will ensure 'Big Brother' is denounced as the great evil!



Err, didn't they end it anyway??


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Jun 2011)

Hope it doesn't rain...


----------



## Flyer5 (20 Jun 2011)

But - from the other perspective .... No doubt me and mrs will have to put up with numerous wimbledon season only non tennis playing tennis players running on our court to retrieve thier balls with the usual sorry its harder than it looks remarks.... And wow dont you hit the ball hard ... Etc.
Roll on 4 weekes when the novelty wears off!!


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jun 2011)

Flyer5 said:


> But - from the other perspective .... No doubt me and mrs will have to put up with numerous wimbledon season only non tennis playing tennis players running on our court to retrieve thier balls with the usual sorry its harder than it looks remarks.... And wow dont you hit the ball hard ... Etc.
> *Roll on 4 weekes when the novelty wears off!!*


Yes, that's when the Tour-de-France-watching July cyclists come out isn't it!


----------



## Sittingduck (20 Jun 2011)

I'm pleased to announce it's p*ssing it down in SW20  This is all because of the tennis!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (20 Jun 2011)

And worst of all, Eggheads wont be on until the damn thing is finished!


----------



## PaulB (20 Jun 2011)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> And worst of all, Eggheads wont be on until the damn thing is finished!



Look on the bright side; no CJ!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (20 Jun 2011)

PaulB said:


> Look on the bright side; no CJ!



*Rolls eyes patronisingly a la CJ*

Yes, good point, he's nowhere near as good as the others. I just watch it for the questions and to learn things though.
Actually, is it just me, or does that other guy, Barry, always look as though he needs a good bath?

*/Rolls eyes patronisingly a la CJ*


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jun 2011)

PaulB said:


> Look on the bright side; no CJ!


What have I done to deserve that remark!


----------



## PaulB (20 Jun 2011)

ColinJ said:


> What have I done to deserve that remark!



Not you mate. The goosey-faced gimp with the atrocious haircut who often gets knocked out in the opening stage.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (20 Jun 2011)

PaulB said:


> Not you mate. The goosey-faced gimp with the atrocious haircut *and an awful taste in shirts* who often gets knocked out in the opening stage.



FTFY


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Jun 2021)

*Very Old Thread revival alert!*

Ten years on,anyone watched the first day....beside me?🤔 














I'd love to see these two in the chaps final!!🧐


----------



## Oldhippy (29 Jun 2021)

It's just posh ping pong innit! 😁


----------



## matticus (29 Jun 2021)

I'm vetoing it while I watch the cycling/footy. Shame, as Wimbledon is a great event, and I rate tennis as one of the best TV sports.
I would also watch the Lions Rugby tour if this was winter and I needed an excuse to be inside.

(whereas ping-pong is my favourite ball-game, but rubbish on the telly. @Oldhippy !)


----------



## Brandane (1 Jul 2021)

Looks like GB might have a new tennis star in the shape of 18 year old Emma Raducanu. Looked very impressive there, going through to the 3rd round .


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jul 2021)

Brandane said:


> Looks like GB might have a new tennis star in the shape of 18 year old Emma Raducanu. Looked very impressive there, going through to the 3rd round .


Very good.
Hard to believe she is that young.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jul 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> It's just posh ping pong innit! 😁


You need bigger balls to play tennis


----------



## PaulB (2 Jul 2021)

The only good thing about Wimbledon's annual to-me-to-you fest is that it gives us the opportunity to see this beauty again. 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbjecq0Zuac


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Jul 2021)

Heck,i didn't know Andrew Murray died 61 years ago.


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Jul 2021)

Apparently Murray has a metal hip.

That's cheating, surely?


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jul 2021)

I thought Murray did well to get as far as he did AND he accepted it well.


----------



## matticus (3 Jul 2021)

Brandane said:


> Looks like GB might have a new tennis star in the shape of 18 year old Emma Raducanu. Looked very impressive there, going through to the 3rd round .


... and now the 4th round. And absolutely loving it, so good to see - none of the negativity of Bristish media pressure yet! 👍


----------



## Beebo (9 Sep 2021)

matticus said:


> ... and now the 4th round. And absolutely loving it, so good to see - none of the negativity of Bristish media pressure yet! 👍


As we know the pressure at Wimbledon ultimately got to her. 
But she’s stormed into the semi finals in US open as a qualifier. 
Even if she loses she picks up a cheque for $675,000.


----------



## BrumJim (9 Sep 2021)

Beebo said:


> As we know the pressure at Wimbledon ultimately got to her.
> But she’s stormed into the semi finals in US open as a qualifier.
> Even if she loses she picks up a cheque for $675,000.


That is a LOT of money for an 18-year-old.

I remember and interview with Boris Becker, another child prodogy on the tennis courts, and one who had earned more than most in their lifetime before he was old enough to drive.

My first car was a VW Polo. His? Porsche 959. That's right, the twin turbo-charged, water cooled, 4-wheel-drive with electronically controlled front/rear torque distribution super-car, not just any Porsche.


----------



## vickster (9 Sep 2021)

I guess her family have had a lot of expenses over the years.

good luck to her, what an amazing experience at 18

She went to my old school, as did Dina Asher-Smith… I was certainly no athletic prodigy though


----------



## BrumJim (9 Sep 2021)

vickster said:


> I guess her family have had a lot of expenses over the years.
> 
> good luck to her, what an amazing experience at 18
> 
> She went to my old school, as did Dina Asher-Smith… I was certainly no athletic prodigy though


I went to the same school as Gary Lineker and Emile Heskey. Sadly it didn't rub off, and I'm pretty useless at football.

Fair play to her. She is not only immensely talented and dedicated, but intelligent and focused. As with any sport, it is only a small number at the top that make any sensible money out of it, and it makes only a very few very rich. I hope she continues to shine in the world of tennis.


----------



## matticus (9 Sep 2021)

I think her Semi starts at 0115 BST (Fri morning!). And she's playing a Greek, which is also quite unusual in this era.


----------



## Beebo (10 Sep 2021)

matticus said:


> I think her Semi starts at 0115 BST (Fri morning!). And she's playing a Greek, which is also quite unusual in this era.


She’s only gone and won her semi. 
The final is at a more watchable time on Saturday again another teenager. 
She has a real chance to make history.

The sad thing is her parents are in UK because of Covid rules. I hope the authorities make an allowance.


----------



## matticus (10 Sep 2021)

Beebo said:


> She has a real chance to make history.


I think she already has, by getting out of the "Quallys" to a grand slam final!


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Sep 2021)

Could be the real deal.

It appears a great deal easier for a woman tennis player to break through than a man, because there are no truly dominant players, particularly since Serena returned to mere mortal levels.

In the men's game, three players have wiped up 60 recent grand slams.

In the women's game, 60 slams might have 40 or more different winners.

Winning one is still a tremendous achievement.


----------



## Brandane (10 Sep 2021)

Quite incredible what she has done already. Now into the final against another teenager who is "only" ranked 73 in the world. If she continues to play as she has been doing, she has every chance of winning this. C'mon EMMA!!


----------



## Beebo (10 Sep 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> Could be the real deal.
> 
> It appears a great deal easier for a woman tennis player to break through than a man, because there are no truly dominant players, particularly since Serena returned to mere mortal levels.
> 
> ...


The men’s game is hopeful turning a corner too as federer and nadal seem to finally be getting old. Djokovic is difficult to like but seems to be a machine.


----------



## Electric_Andy (10 Sep 2021)

Beebo said:


> Djokovic is difficult to like but seems to be a machine.


 I agree, I don't know what it is about him but I just can't like him. He reminds me of Peter Ebdon, another person I don't like but don't know why!


----------



## matticus (10 Sep 2021)

Electric_Andy said:


> I agree, I don't know what it is about him but I just can't like him [Djokovic].


It doesn't matter - he's filled the gap in the fearsome foursome perfectly. Somehow world tennis has had 4 very different people slugging it out for the big wins. A script-writer couldn't have set it up so well!
(and none of them are cardboard cut-outs; take Murray, some love the heart-on-sleeve Scot, some hate his constant whining :P )


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Sep 2021)

I feel sorry for her in one way. Once the tabloids decide they have milked what they can out of her success in terms of sales they are going to turn on her with a vengence, anything they can dig up (Or make up) about her private life is going to be all over the front pages. 

She will need very good advice on how to handle the crap that's going to be coming at some point.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (12 Sep 2021)

What she has achieved in winning the final is staggering.
First ever qualifier in a major tournament to get to a final let alone winning it.
Ten matches played without dropping a set.
Well done Emma.


----------



## Electric_Andy (13 Sep 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> What she has achieved in winning the final is staggering.
> First ever qualifier in a major tournament to get to a final let alone winning it.
> Ten matches played without dropping a set.
> Well done Emma.


Yes, amazing match, as was her semi-final. I hope to see more of her in the future


----------



## Brandane (27 Jun 2022)

Well done today EMMA! 
Let's hope she can stay injury free and progress through the tournament.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jun 2022)

Brandane said:


> Well done today EMMA!
> Let's hope she can stay injury free and progress through the tournament.



She played well once she settled. Andy’s turn now.


----------



## Beebo (29 Jun 2022)

Raducanu is out in 2nd round. 
I hope she can show that she wasn’t just a flash in the pan. She should have plenty of year’s ahead, but she hasn’t set the world on fire this season.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jun 2022)

Beebo said:


> Raducanu is out in 2nd round.
> I hope she can show that she wasn’t just a flash in the pan. She should have plenty of year’s ahead, but she hasn’t set the world on fire this season.



Garcia definitely deserved it. Hopefully Emma’s game will improve as she matures.

Watching Andy Murray and John Isner now. What a size of a guy he is!


----------



## figbat (29 Jun 2022)

Beebo said:


> Raducanu is out in 2nd round.
> I hope she can show that she wasn’t just a flash in the pan. She should have plenty of year’s ahead, but she hasn’t set the world on fire this season.



She’s barely playing and is getting through coaches like tennis balls.


----------



## Beebo (5 Jul 2022)

With all the excitement going on in Westminster I’ve missed the result of the day at Wimbledon. 
Well done Cameron Norrie.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jul 2022)

Beebo said:


> With all the excitement going on in Westminster I’ve missed the result of the day at Wimbledon.
> Well done Cameron Norrie.



Can't see him beating Djokovic though, but you never know. Nadal withdrew so Kyrgios will be straight through to the final with the advantage of an extra rest day.


----------



## Tom... (8 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Can't see him beating Djokovic though, but you never know. Nadal withdrew so Kyrgios will be straight through to the final with the advantage of an extra rest day.



An extra 2 rest days for Kyrgios, a big advantage.


----------



## matticus (8 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Can't see him beating Djokovic though, but you never know. Nadal withdrew so Kyrgios will be straight through to the final with the advantage of an extra rest day.



The boy's got no chance.

But it's quite entertaining to think that perhaps the two most disliked players in the Gentlemens draw have made the final!


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> The boy's got no chance.
> 
> But it's quite entertaining to think that perhaps the two most disliked players in the Gentlemens draw have made the final!



I actually like Djokovic so if it’s him who gets through I’ll be rooting for him.


----------



## matticus (8 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I actually like Djokovic so if it’s him who gets through I’ll be rooting for him.



OK, each to his own ... he's a fine athlete, but his Action Man haircut troubles me ...


----------



## vickster (8 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> OK, each to her/their his own ... he's a fine athlete, but his Action Man haircut troubles me ...


FTFY


----------

